# Samsung 3D LED TV - C7000



## rbotelho (Nov 9, 2010)

I wonder if someone can help me. I recently bought a LED TV - SAMSUNG C7000 series, and I can watch movies with subtitles plugging a USB pen in the USB socket. Now I decided to connect wireless to my PC to watch them directly from my hard drive, but the TV doesn't show the subtitles using the wi-fi connection. Anyone knows of any tweak to be able to watch the movies from the PC and still display the subtitles? I also noticed that MKV files load from the USB and displays them with subtitles but through WI-FI it gives an error and displays a message saying the file format isn't supported? Any help on this issues I would appreciate. :4-dontkno


----------



## gbravetti (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the same problem here, please let me know if you solved it!

thanks


----------



## gbravetti (Jul 16, 2011)

sorry but I need three posts to msg that user so this is post 2


----------



## gbravetti (Jul 16, 2011)

and post 3


----------

